# Post your kitty(s) with a human pics here!



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I was just looking through my pictures on the computer and I just love these pictures of Sean with Willis. They are both toooo cute. Feel free to post your cute pics of yourself or someone else with kitties!


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

Zzzzzz......


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

I was so RED and soaking wet cuz the bath experience was a real work out for my 20 pound sugar pie !

Click to make the image bigger 

cute pics you guys showed above !!


----------



## hallie_love (Sep 5, 2005)

that one's me and hallie (who's being camera shy, which is NOT normal for her... haha) ... apparently i'm being camera shy too. i was trying to get a picture of HER, but... thing's don't always work out the way you plan them to 









this one's my boyfriend matt and my newest kitten ben... it's "the boys club" as matt likes to call it. haha


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You can't see Thomas but Sugar is on my bf.....











I'm trying to get Twinkie to look at the camera but he won't... :lol:


----------



## wallo22 (Oct 19, 2005)

kitty with wally.










mommy back from work...tired.










my 1st day in the house with daddy.










on wally..one of his favorite spots.










abt to get squashed by mommy.



















newest pic.


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Me and my kitties











'


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hmmm, I just noticed I don't have many pictures of me and the cats....*Runs to get camera and start posin with the kitties* hehe. Great pictures everyone :!:


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Cute pics everyone!! I realized I have a ton of pics of the kitties with my boyfriend but none of them with me.  I am going to need to work on that I guess. I HATE having my pic taken though.

Here is another one with Lily. She is harder to get a picture of and this was a true picture rarity. It is difficult to get her and Willis in the same picture sometimes. She tends to be more solitary.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

oh my...... 8O 8O 8O just noticing that I think Sean's fly is down! Whoops. Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

manitu22 said:


> oh my...... 8O 8O 8O just noticing that I think Sean's fly is down! Whoops. Sorry if I offended anyone.



LOL :lol:


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

manitu22, LOL! That's priceless! This is a FAMILY FORUM you know! Just teasing of course =)


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

Me and Martell


----------



## Litespeed (Jun 19, 2004)

*Just try to get some room*


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

^ Than´s what they do (cats, I mean)! They cover you and at first yoy feel yourself so warm and cosy, and then, finally, sweaty


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

A young Suzi with mom!


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

This is the only picture I have of hubby, who says he hates cats BTW, with... cats. The kitties had just gotten out of and blown dry from a nice warm bath and filled up on their bottle, so they were totally out of it lol...


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

My two gorgeous Boys! *sighs* 

:luv 










Me and Dylan


----------



## Annasaur (Jun 29, 2005)

*DylansMummy* that's so cute the way Dylan is leaning on his daddy's chest!


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Hubby & Envy napping









1/2 of me w/Stanky


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Erik and Tink sleeping back when she was a few months old...he's 6'5" so she looks REALLY tiny!









And daddy's little girl...


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Annasaur said:


> *DylansMummy* that's so cute the way Dylan is leaning on his daddy's chest!


I know, I absolutely ADORE that picture :love2


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

:lol: everyone has such cute pictures... i need to take some with satan lol. 8O


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I love this picture!!! Your mom's expression is tooo funny.












This picture of Sean and Willis and this picture are sooo similar.


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

This is an old picture: from around when I first got Kiera, but it cracks me up to this day. 









.. and here's Kiera, grown-up and stealing Dave's pillow


----------



## momofozzy (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok, I'm new here as of yesterday and I LOVE all of the pics!!!!! <sigh> I need a good camera!! Or a scanner because I have tons of regular pics. This is the only one I have with Ozzy on my husband, but you can't see his face. He was playing with the hood string on husband's sweatshirt.

Favorite spot to nap and play:


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

Milan and daddy curled up on the couch napping (I look grumpy because someone woke me up to take the picture)


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry about the grouping of pictures, but here is daddy with Bug-a-nator








[/img]

Daddy and Bug as a kitten...







[/img]

Me and Oosin (Dont mind me, I was bumming it that day) LOL







[/img]


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

These pictures are so cute!!!! 

Here is one of my hubby with baby Caesar








My son Cameron, he fell asleep in the cat's room








The only picture I have of me. It was taken at the breeders house this past summer before we brought Tai home. Tai looks so small!


----------

